# Sex after C Section?



## Mom.to.Many

Hey guys, embarassing question here..

How long did you wait to have sex after delivering your little ones? My delivery will be c section. I know we are supposed to wait 6 weeks and BLAH BLAH BLAH, but how long did you ACTUALLY wait? Also, was there any pain?


----------



## Alwilan

God my hubby would love you to be his wife, to be even considering it!!

My section recovery hasn't gone to plan due to scar being infected and having hernia, but starting to feel better, and probably could manage gentle sex BUT i am still bleeding and am so so tired my hubby will have to keep on dreaming x :haha:

Ps, had section 3 weeks ago


----------



## Mom.to.Many

My hubby won't touch me because he says I'm "fragile" which I think is code for "fat." LOL I'm sure once I have the c section I will be singing a different tune. :haha:


----------



## Miss MellyG

God you rampant bugger! :haha:

After the section with my first I was sore for a while after. Even in the lady parts, it wasn't the same after my section. My stomach stayed tender for a while after the birth so him on top was out of the question. 

Also the pelvic floor sags so when we finally did it it was like there wasn't enough room in there... so make sure you do your pelvic floor exercises! Regardless if you are having a natural or section. 

There is always oral sex though for him but you will bleed like a banshee afterwards..

Mel x

Oh and I am sure you don't need reminding about contraception ! There is no way he is coming near me until I am fully protected! No more babies for me! But anyway I had Charlie at the end of October & I am sure we bonked before the xmas decs were up so I would say about 7 weeks.

x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I didn't have a section so I'm probably no use to you but we waited 10 weeks as thats how long I bled for. Be warned though, every time you want to get down to it, a baby (or both!) WILL cry and totally ruin the mood  Sneaky things, babies. They KNOW!!


----------



## lizziedripping

I waited til bleeding stopped at 8ish weeks. It was uncomfortable at first, but due mainly to the cervical stitch which had been in for 9 mths. I still had much less discomfort vaginally after the section and stitch than I had after my natural deliveries. X


----------



## wondertwins

Wait one minute, melly! You're telling me I'll be sore/changed in my lady bits too?!?! I had a traumatic vaginal delivery with DS which prevented sex for a looooooong time. I was hoping that's one thing I'd get to avoid this go around since I'm having a C. :shrug:

Momtomany- I'm with you... bring it on!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Mom.to.Many

wondertwins said:


> Wait one minute, melly! You're telling me I'll be sore/changed in my lady bits too?!?! I had a traumatic vaginal delivery with DS which prevented sex for a looooooong time. I was hoping that's one thing I'd get to avoid this go around since I'm having a C. :shrug:
> 
> Momtomany- I'm with you... bring it on!! :haha::haha:

I KNOW! It was all fine and dandy until the hubby started getting all weirded out about the belly. I had NO sex drive while pregnant with my daughter (of course... that was the pregnancy I gained no weight and fit into my size 3's the morning of delivery). With these two I have been sexually stalking my poor husband the entire time. I had gained 50 lbs, my ass has an ass, I have developed neck fat yet somehow I have the sex drive of a teenage boy?!?


----------



## wondertwins

Mom.to.Many said:


> I had gained 50 lbs, my ass has an ass, I have developed neck fat yet somehow I have the sex drive of a teenage boy?!?

:rofl: :rofl: perhaps my ass's ass and your ass's ass an be fat friends. :hugs: I haven't gained any weight in my face or arms, but my butt has been serving as the counter balance to my belly. :haha:

As for sex drive... I'm definitely tired and uncomfortable, but I still wish DTD were possible! DH's weirdness about my belly is gone so long as we keep the lights off! Lol. I don't mind if he's fantasizing about Halle Berry! I would be too! But now that I'm in prison (aka hospital bed) it's gonna be a long time. :dohh:


----------



## Mom.to.Many

What I find even more hilarious is my complete denial about the body I will have after these babies. In my mind I will leave the hospital looking like Kim Kardashian. LMAO :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Well you'll certainly give her ass a run for it's money. :haha: Sexiness is 90% mental, so if you feel it, you will be it. :) of course you'll probably be too sleepy for sexy time, but that's a completely different issue. :dohh:


----------



## Miss MellyG

:thumbup:


wondertwins said:


> Well you'll certainly give her ass a run for it's money. :haha: Sexiness is 90% mental, so if you feel it, you will be it. :) of course you'll probably be too sleepy for sexy time, but that's a completely different issue. :dohh:

By the sounds of it though she is well rampant! I can imagine that poor bloke being jumped On!
I must admit though.. i have been well horny throughout this pregnancy and sex for me only stopped this week. 
Yeah your lady bits change but I think its more swelling than anything and takes as long as it does your belly to recover. Its really weird that first time

Haha can just imagine the lurkers reading this post. Us lot as huge as a whale talking about how quickly we can have sex. They must think we are mental!
Mel x


----------



## wondertwins

Miss MellyG said:


> Haha can just imagine the lurkers reading this post. Us lot as huge as a whale talking about how quickly we can have sex. They must think we are mental!
> Mel x

:rofl: :rofl: It's all in the name of education! People deserve to be informed. :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I think you're mental for thinking you're even going to want sex once your twins are here


----------



## fadingstars

We waited 5 weeks after my c section, was a little tender but nothing I couldn't handle! :D


----------



## KELLYBD

Well all I can say is watch out! We had sex again after about 7 weeks, and we only had it a couple of times, whilst I was waiting to pick up my pill prescrip and BINGO pregnant again! 

We are happy about it as I was pretty set on always having three but next time he is on a sex ban and I'm keeping my hands to myself! :) xxx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

All I know is sex after vaginal delivery SUCKED! We waited 6 weeks and I felt like I was losing my virginity all over again... (something I didn't want to do the FIRST time :nope:) So I was hoping to have a little better luck this time around. Also... since I have had nothing but sexual fanatsies for the last few months, I am hoping for one hell of a romp. :happydance: However, I plan on completely wrapping my entire body in saran wrap to avoid pregnancy again. I mean, I love kids and all... but I learned my lesson. I want to know how long it takes for a tubal to be in effect.


----------



## cedrickerry

Babies are 14+5 weeks old ....not even considering it! Bled almost continuously for 12wks, too knackered and until 2 days ago they were sharing our room.


----------



## kirsty2376

I am glad someone asked this, lol.

So they say 6 weeks after a c section but once you stop bleeding, I am assuming its all good to have sex??

6 weeks is a long time to wait lol


----------

